

Gaunt - A beautiful, minimalist, versatile templating markup language. - jere
http://tinysubversions.com/gaunt/

======
jedschmidt
Gaunt in 128 bytes of JavaScript:

    
    
        function(a,b){return a[b="replace"](/./g,a=function(a){return a[1]?String.fromCharCode(parseInt(a,2)):+(a==" ")})[b](/.{7}/g,a)}
    

I first saw this neat trick in Billy Hoffman's presentation on circumventing
automated JavaScript analysis (scroll down to crazy idea #1):

[http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-08/Hoffman/Hoff...](http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-
usa-08/Hoffman/Hoffman-BH2008-CircumventingJavaScript.ppt)

------
CJefferson
I feel they didn't push the joke far enough, as you can't actually do any
templating. Maybe I should submit a bugfix?

Seeing as Javascript supports UTF8 strings, could use something like non-
breaking space (or some other unicode non-printing characters) to do the
actual templating.

------
krapp
The use of tabs in this would completely wreck the formatting of my code. I'm
sorry but this is useless until it only uses spaces.

------
gadr90
Thanks for this! I was looking for a templating engine yesterday and this fits
the bill perfectly. </bot>

------
Terretta
Can we have a version that looks as nice but without the significant
whitespace?

~~~
fogus
An s-expression syntax would be nice.

~~~
trothoun
hmm.. line feed for open paren, carriage return for close paren, non-breaking
space for token seperator?

------
MrMan
Gaunt is much more like building a piano than listening to Cage-d silence.
Avoiding the need for markup sounds more akin to Cage's sensibilities. ++1 for
the provocation though that is very funny.

------
edem
Imagine integrating this with the whitespace programming language.

------
mpyne
This elicted a chuckle.

------
danso
This will revolutionize both the printer and high-resolution-display industry.
Instead of wasting computer power on Retina-type displays, this hyper-
efficient display output will allow our computers to get back to crunching
processor benchmarks.

